# Top 10 PlowSite.com Posters



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Ok,I know it is off topicfor this Forum, but I know from experience a lot more Members will read this if I post it here. As of 4/2/03 at 10:50PM

Top 10 Posters - 

plowking35 - 2591

GeoffD - 2194

John DiMartino - 1950

Chuck Smith - 1949

CT18fireman - 1768

Pelican - 1672

75 - 1554

Alan - 1339

Mick - 1321

John Allin - 1246
----------------------------------------------------

So there you have it. And as requested, the title for 2000 posts is now "2000 Club Member".

~Chuck


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Because the replies I'm sure will be "Well how many posts does it take to be a ..."

Junior Member 0 - 29 posts
Member 30 - 99 posts
Senior Member 100 - 999 posts
PlowSite.com Addict - 1000+ posts
2000 Club Member - 2000+ posts


~Chuck


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

Interesting...

Thanks Chuck.


----------



## stslawncare (Jun 8, 2000)

very intersting, is it possible to do something like this thread every month? also sean can we have it on lawnsite.?


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

*Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!*

things must be getting slow and boring !!!!

Looks like I have a long way to catch up to those Top 10


----------



## windmill (Dec 3, 2002)

Hmmm . . . and when they get to 3000 we'll know that they have no real social life beyond plowsite. JOKE OK


----------



## gslam88 (Feb 19, 2002)

Chuck, 


I was told above 3000 post that you get automatically committed. Is that true???

If it's true Dino is in trouble soon....


Pete


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Thanks Chuck. Thats interesting. Also interesting to know that I am nowhere near close enough to be on that top 10 list, lol.  Im coming up to 600 though! Mike


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

One thing to keep in mind is that some of the top 10 have been here since Hall of Forums. I am not sure how the move from there, to LawnSite, then over to PlowSite affected post counts, but most of us (Myself, Geoff, DIno, Alan, and Johnny D.) have been around since Hall of Forums, and were automatically registered here in Dec. 1999 (though mine says May 2001?).

Anywho... You can also see who the active Members are by comparing join date to the number of posts they have. Beyond John Allin, the post counts drop off into the hundreds pretty quick.

~Chuck


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Hey Chuck ,good info. I bet you posted that so you could catch up to me in posts . Ill have to double post now to stay ahead of you. We have been here a long time. `


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

oh yes im ranked approximately post leader #987575312398075982357 jeez almost to the top i gotta keep workin hard 


Jay


----------



## gslam88 (Feb 19, 2002)

Chuck... 


I would watch John... I have a feeling that he will shamelessly just post on here now on things like Orange County Choppers not only to just outpost you... but to keep the comments up about his brother........



Pete



I don't think is right that John keeps reminding people shamelessly that his brother Vinny is on the Discovery channel at 10pm for a new series..... again that is discovery channel 10pm... Orange County Choppers.... shameless plugs that John is dropping for the new show..... 










Hehehehehe..... just had to john.....


----------



## gslam88 (Feb 19, 2002)

Oh yea... just 880 more post to addiction....... 


or is it Hi my name is Pete... and its been 22 days since my last post...... 




Pete


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)




----------



## ToyotaPower (Mar 15, 2003)

Is it about the numbers or the info/help? Can't we just get along!!!!!!!   :waving:


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Chuck, re: join date. There are several with a "join date" in May '01. Remember, that was when PlowSite separated from LawnSite. Some members left it at May '01 and some wanted it adjusted back to the date they started on LS. How did the # of posts work if you adjusted the date back?


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

Pretty cool info 

Seems like just yesterday I found this site and yes it is addicting. I might not chat a lot, but I sure read it every day  


Thanks


----------



## CMLLawnservices (Feb 22, 2003)

monthly updates do sound like a good idea


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I'm only 45 under John but 800 more needed to get to the 2000.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Take away replies about urethane edges and my count drops dramatically. That is really shocking that I have so many posts. I do have to say tho, that is some of the members that we have lost over the last few years were still with us, they would have alot more posts. Heres to Eric( ELM)


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Top 30 Posters

1. plowking35 - 2593

2. GeoffD - 2194

3. Chuck Smith - 1972

4. John DiMartino - 1972

5. CT18fireman - 1768

6. Pelican - 1676

7. 75 - 1554

8. Alan - 1341

9. Mick - 1329

10. John Allin - 1249

11. cat320 - 1204

12. wyldman - 1139

13. SlimJim Z71 - 1064

14. thelawnguy - 1029

15. BRL - 945

16. JCurtis - 737

17. diggerman - 696

18. mdb landscaping - 642

19. plowjockey - 638

20. Mike 97 SS - 600

21. digger242j - 595

22. wxmn6 - 575

23. Got Grass? - 556

24. PINEISLAND1 - 546

25. Rooster - 543

26. snow - 537

27. Mike Nelson - 529

28. JD PLOWER - 496

29. Arc Burn - 473

30. DaveK - 463

Dino is right, take away some of the posts by all of us, and the numbers would drop off a lot. We have lost some members with high post counts, that also shared a lot of wisdom and expertise that is surely missed too.

I figured I'd give you a top 30 list.

Also as mentioned, it is not so much the post count, as the value of those posts made.

~Chuck


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Remember every little comment, smilie, etc counts as a post. What I find surprising is the drop of in post after Cat320, except for BRL numbers drop to the 700s and below. 

What is most surprising is a look at the other side. The amount of one or two time posters. Some who have been long members but did not post anymore. Looking at there stats some have even visited recently.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Chuck, thanks for putting up a top 30 list. I'm in the top 20 atleast, hehehe. It is true, its not about the number of posts, but its still nice to see where you fall on the list. Thanks again Chuck.  Mike


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

> Also as mentioned, it is not so much the post count, as the value of those posts made.


Hey, I resemble that remark....

More seriously, it would be interesting to know have some sort of index of how many "posts per day" certain members have over certain time spans. Who has the most PPD in the past 6 months? The past two years? For instance, 75 hasn't been around a whole lot recently (people began asking "what happened to him?"), but he's still in the top 10. John Allin can still be heard from, but my impression is that his current (say in the last year), PPD are fewer than mine.

I have to say I was sorta surprised to be as high on the list as I am.

Mike Nelson's comment about not chatting a lot but reading everyday is on target too. I'll bet there's a lurker out there somewhere who's more addicted than some of the top ten posters but who hasn't even bothered to register because he doesn't have much to say.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I would tend to agree with you Digger. I would say that the top six have been pretty consistent in reading an posting. Most of us average multiple visits per day, everyday of the year. Many members seem to be seasonal. Three of the six are moderators and while a high post count is not required, it is something that shows commitment and experience on the site.

In the past year just to name a few (apologies for leaving someone out) Mick, Wyldman, BRL, MDB and WXMN6 come to mind for making large contributions.

One thing that a moderator can view is when registered members have viewed the site even if they did not post. Most members check in a few times a week. Some will not be heard from now until fall. 

If there are people viewing the site and not posting I would like to encourage them to join. Posting is not a requirement.

I belong to a few other forums and am a moderator on some. I will say that for the most part members here do not "waste post" or respond with nonsense or useless information. I think that is the most important factor when looking at post counts, visit amounts, etc.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Thanks for the kind comments, CT18fireman. I'm not sure how beneficial some of my posts have been. But one thing I know is that the best way to learn more is by teaching what you have learned.

I have noticed that sometimes when a person makes the first (or second) post, they have been registered for a year or more. I always wonder what they've been doing all this time. 

Then we have my favorite - the "one-post wonder". Comes and asks a question - usually "how much should I bid for a 200 unit apartment complex" then won't give any more details. I have gone back and looked up some of these who still have one post.

But that's ok, really. If everybody who is registered on PlowSite posted every day, or even every week, I couldn't keep up.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

I come in this site EVERYDAY, without missing a day. I bet if the moderators have a way of checking that, they will see this is true. I sign on my computer everyday without missing a day and there are certain sites I go in every single day, even if I dont post, I still go in and read every single day and check things out and this site is DEFINITELY one of them. Sometimes I dont see anything I want to add to, so I make no replies, but I was still here.  By the way CT18fireman, you left my user name out.  Mike


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

> From Ct18fireman In the past year just to name a few (apologies for leaving someone out) Mick, Wyldman, BRL, MDB and WXMN6 come to mind for making large contributions.


Sorry for missing you Mike.

Yes the moderators can see who visits when, for how long etc. Not that we are big brother but it is useful information.

Again posting is not always critical in contributing.

Mick I too wonder about the one hit wonders. Imagine how many Lawnsite has.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

I was just kiddin around CT, I saw where you said sorry for missin anyone, and I figured Id make a joke of it, hehe. Mike


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

I'd venture to bet that a large number of the one hit wonders, or those with just a handful of posts show up only in the "truck" forums. I've honestly never looked at the Ford or Dodge forums at all, since we don't have any of those, but I've noticed that frequently whoever is listed as the "newest" member on the main page has asked a question on the Chevy forum, and then is never seen anywhere in a discussion of anything snow related, and once their truck question has been answered is never seen again at all.

I too, visit multiple times each day, especially when I'm involved in a particularly active thread. I may not post anything additional on each visit, but I do like to see what has been added by everybody else.

As far as how many of an individual's posts are "beneficial" I'd argue that not every post should be judged on the basis of new, or important, or even topical content. Some posts that have none of those qualities are "beneficial" if only in the aspect that they enhance the air of "snowplowers cameraderie" that we enjoy here. That's as important to what this site is, as the information that's exchanged.


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

> I was just kiddin around CT, I saw where you said sorry for missin anyone


Yeah, Mike, he missed me too!!


----------



## ToyotaPower (Mar 15, 2003)

I came across the plow site threw "SIMA" site using a search engine. I read the snow forum and got hooked. Great answers to many good questions. I register that next day and started posting questions. 

I did not read the "rules for posting" immediately and got a e-mail from Chuck explaining "the way of life at the plow-site forum" and been reading, learning, and commenting ever since.

You guy run a great site...Thanks


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

> _Originally posted by digger242j _
> *...I've noticed that frequently whoever is listed as the "newest" member on the main page has asked a question on the Chevy forum, and then is never seen anywhere in a discussion of anything snow related, and once their truck question has been answered is never seen again at all.
> *


Dig, when i first built my Chevy truck web site, I added a link to "my" Chevy truck forum, which back then was at Hall of Forums. As this site moved (to LawnSite and then here) the link has remained on my site. I am sure we get quite a few that way. I also get a ton of e mails asking questions about newer Chevy / GMC trucks (I know 73 - 87) so I tell them to register here and ask their questions.

And the same goes for my other site, I have a link to here for the Plowing Forum. It benefits PlowSite A LOT because my site is in the top 10 (or top 5 even) on most search engines using "snow plowing" search words, and PlowSite might not even be in the top 50 on some.

And I agree, some posts are just morale boosters, and they are an important part of this great community.

We get new Members that start their first post with "I have been lurking on here for...... and finally decided to post..." quite a bit too.

Dino mentioned Eric ELM. On PlowSite, Eric had (I believe) 243 posts. That is after PlowSite broke away from LawnSite. On LawnSite, Eric made his last post the day before he passed away, and his post count was:

Eric ELM

Date Registered: 12-21-1999

Total Posts: 4840 (4.03 posts per day)

Last Post: 3-25-02

In our Member profiles, next to our post count is an automatic "Average Posts Per Day".

I don't see any way to find who posted the most on any given day. You can use the search feature, search by username (exact) and ask for results by date, and tell it to show posts (not threads) and get an idea of some of your (or anyone's ) heavier days.

~Chuck


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

Believe it or not, I once used a search engine (I forget which one) to search for "Digger242J" and it returned PlowSite!

I just tried that again and didn't get any returns for websites. I wonder why that is?  

Dogpile has a "message boards" option, and it returned all the threads I've posted to, here and on Lawnsite and ArboristSite.

I kinda figured there must be somebody pointing the way to the Chevy forum to have as many inquiries from outside the plowing community as there seem to be.

I'm sure seeing how many posts someone made on any given day would be interesting too, but I don't think it would tell you about a member's level of participation over the long term/recent term--Something more along the lines of posts per day in the past year. SlimJim must have been a *very* active member at one time, since he's still high in the rankings. Since he's gotten out of the profession he's visited on occasion, but I'd guess his PPD for the past year is "0.0something". 

BTW, I'm not being critical of anyone spending less time here than they once did. I love this place, but like anywhere else, it's a continuim. The place remains the same but the faces change. That's one of the things that makes it interesting, and there's no doubt that someday somebody'll ask "hey, what ever happened to Digger242J?" (Somebody else'll probably answer "Who cares? He was a jerk anyway.")


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

LOL Digger!  Nah, I would never say that about you, hehe. As a matter of fact, I think all the guys here are good people, yes even the ones who use and swear by Meyer plows.  Mike


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

I belong to a number of other forums but none can even come close to this one.It's hard to get involved in a couple of them,you try posting and they don't even give you the time of day but yet keep posting amongst themselves,the other problem with some forums is absolutely NO sense of humor,this place is great for that,no one gets offended,a few of those site are very serious which i can respect but it just gets boring.

I've had some pretty lengthy debates here also which never led to foul language or raging tempers(Pelican can vouch for me there ),I was nearly driven off another forum for having a different opinion then the "group"!

Anyways,just thought i'd share that,i feel i've known half you guys most of my life,We are a different breed,no one can understand the "high" we get from being out at 2 am plowing snow,it's cool to know there are other freaks out there like myself.Heres to Plowsite ,my favorite forum:waving:


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Arc Burn you are so right. I am registered on some other boards too and it seems like sometimes when you post something, no one even responds or everyone is so arguementative. Here its totally opposite. Everyone is cool and helpful and your posts always get answered to. Also there is good humor here too, keeps it fun not just boring questions and answers. Like Arc said, PlowSite is my favorite site too. Im in and out of this site numerous times per day to try and keep up with all the new posts made. I love it how you know for sure when you come in for the first time of a new day, you are gonna see alot of new replies and then you have a nice amount of reading to catch up on. Lets all keep up the good work even though winter is over, I know Ill still be in here each and everyday. Mike


----------



## litle green guy (Feb 25, 2000)

When we switched over from hall of forums all my posts got set back.Although I don't have a ton of posts I still usually check into this site everyday (or at least I try) and In the winter usually a few times a day. I think this site is great, it's realy like a family and everyone kinda knows each other. Lawnsite is a great site too, but it's different, it's not like a close knit community like plowsite. You see so many people you have never seen before over there. The other thing with plowsite is it seems like most of us are generaly in the same area of the country for the most part too. As compared to other forums I;ve been on I think plowsite is the best.


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

Triple posting, while a good way to get your numbers up, is considered cheating!  

BTW, I thought of a name change for Dino, considering his clearly superior statistics--PostKing35.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

LMAO at digger242j


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Hmm, double posting and triple posting, fabulous idea! If I do that a couple times a day for a few months, I will really skyrocket my post count!  Mike


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Dig, you beat me to posting the Postking35 comment, LOL. Thought about it a few times, never posted it, but then again, you are in the elite list of chop busters mentioned above, so I expect it from you. Mike and ARC must have been slacking.... 

Slim used to be very active, and asked many questions that started some very informative threads.

As far as comparing us to LawnSite, well, we are a different group. Remember, people do landscaping all over the US and Canada, but the area with snow geeks is much smaller  

Not that I have the time, and this is my home, but I have posted on other forums and gotten no replies, and the cold shoulder.

The Usenet Newsgroups are like that. Usually a tight knit group. I got sick of them pretty quickly, and that is why I loved LawnSite. Don't get me wrong, it took me a few months to get accepted among the few that I read and posted to, but there was still some guys that I never got along with (which I cannot say that about here). I actually created my own Usenet group, and it was slow taking off. Once it did, and after being absent for a while, I visited it, and they treated me like some idiot, after I created the damn group! Such is life....

When Chuck K gave me a chance to have my own Snowplowing Forum, and Chevy Truck Forum, it was a dream. I knew from the newsgroups how NOT to treat people.

Oh, and I will fix the triple post by Littlegreenguy 

And it has come up in discussion before about some individuals getting "run off" the sites, both here and at LS. I can honestly say 99% of the time they were idiots or real $&!($&@! They found new homes, and leave us alone now.

~Chuck


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Just so you all know, as far as post counts... when a thread gets deleted, any posts you made on that thread get removed from your post count.

Think back to how many morons have come on here and started trouble that you replied to..... they got banned. All your replies got deleted with their posts. That will account for some of the post count "drops". Occasionally we do an automatic update of post counts, and counts are automatically recalculated.

~Chuck


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Chuck, you can be assured that I will never give you the cold shoulder or talk to you like your some idiot, Im sure everyone here would agree to that, hehe.  I have no idea how to run a site such as this, and I have no idea how much work is involved, but Im sure its not easy, and Im sure it takes up alot of your free time, but it is much appreciated and you guys do a great job. Its really nice to have a place like this to come to and talk about trucks and plows with other guys who share the same interests as you do too. Its also a great bonus to have guys on here who know alot of about vehicles who can answer members questions, such as Chuck Smith, Wyldman, and John DiMartino. Oh, can't leave out Cardoctor.  Im sure there is more, sorry for leaving anyone out, but these 4 come to my mind right away as guys who know their stuff and are willing to lend a helping hand.  Once again Chuck, and everyone else who runs this site, keep up the good work, it is much appreciated! Mike :waving:


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

LOL postking. I love it. If I change my name that means the count starts all over again.
Dino


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

I bet Chuck has a way to change your name and keep your post count the same. Would you really want to change your name? I remember someone on here wanted the first letter in their user name capitalized and Chuck was able to take care of it. Now everyone will be e-mailing Chuck, change mine, change mine, lol, sorry Chuck, just showing your PlowSite powers.  Mike


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

It is no big deal to change a Member's name. The Member keeps the same post count, profile, password, etc. I've actually only had about a half dozen or so requests to do it so far. There are too many reasons to list here as to why Members want their username changed, but as long as the 'new' name is not offensive, I make the change, no problem.

~Chuck


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

I'm remembering the scene from "Animal House" where they get their names given to them....

Can you change Mike's name to Flounder?


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Hahahaha. I see we have a wise guy on our hands, LOL!  The funny thing is, I used to go to school with a kid that everyone called "Flounder". It was probably for different reasons though,  Mike


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

You guys are a trip....


----------



## gslam88 (Feb 19, 2002)

Guys, 


I don't know about you.. but I think mike is just posting more lately just to get his numbers up!!!! What do you all think???



Pete


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Nah,he just likes to talk,i'm sure his family appreciates us for listening to him babble,they must be tired of it by now


----------



## BRUNSWICK CONCRETE (Dec 17, 2002)

Oh,boy! Guess it makes me a one hit wonder.Some of you have too much time on your hands!


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I count 25 posts. Plus as I look at your profile you have visited many times. You are definately not what we were talking about.

Nice to see you here.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

LOL Arc Burn. Nah, Im not posting just to get my number up. If I was I wouldnt put so much wording into each and every post, Id just put a smilie face or something and that would count as a post. I just have alot to say lately, lol. Plus I like showin off my new avatar, hehe. Mike


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Yeah and then he would just be making work for me and other moderators as we deleted them. Then again that would be more posting for us, explaining to other moderators what was going on.

I really don't think to many people put anything more into the numbers then simple trivia. Just another interesting fact about the site. 

Now if I could just catch... LOL


----------



## gslam88 (Feb 19, 2002)

Maybe we should also change mikes avatar to 

I like ford cars and trucks and see what mike does



Pete


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

That was a good one Pete.  See now I had to come back here and respond to you, so there is another post that I didnt plan on making, but had to cause of you. This is all your fault.  Mike :waving:


----------



## gslam88 (Feb 19, 2002)

Mike, 


Wait a minute.. don't blame me for you addiction.... I am not an enabler.... I had nothing to do with it at all... .

it wasn't me... 


Pete


----------



## windmill (Dec 3, 2002)

I don't get Mikes avatar. Why is the guy pointing a gun at his own head and saying he loves Meyer plows? I have a Meyer plow and I don't have to point a gun at my own head to say I love my plow. I love my Meyer plow, see that was easy. I love my Meyer plow. Come on Mike put the gun away now and say it with me . . . . I love my Meyer plow.
Mike? . . . . MIKE? ARE YOU THERE MIKE???


----------



## litle green guy (Feb 25, 2000)

I hate my meyer plow...


By the way that tripple post was an accident not just a cheap way to get my posts up


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

I am kind of dissapointed, I didn't even make the top 30. Hey Chuck, can you help anouther fellow Chuck out, by posting the top 100. I think I would make it in then!

Chuck B.


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

> I really don't think to many people put anything more into the numbers then simple trivia.


Most people, yes, it's simple trivia, but for some of us the numbers are a way to compensate for feelings of inadequacy in othere areas of our lives.


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

Hey, wait...I meant some people are trying to compensate for feelings of inadequacy in THEIR lives. *Their lives*, not mine.... I'm not compensating for anything. Not me. Nope...

(How many posts does that make? Is Mike still ahead of me? Danm! Gotta think of something else to post now.....)


----------



## Pickering snow removal (Jan 8, 2003)

*interesting*

Interesting facts i always wondered about the titles under the names well i certainly have a long way to go , i will say that there are alot of good contributers in here one person that i know is down on the list but in the top thirty and gets my vote for always answering tons of mechanical repair questions is Wlydman{Chris } it takes alot of time to give detailed info on repairing vechs and i know that anytime i was gonna answer a post Chris always beat me to it and usally answered the same way i would have so heres to you Chris


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

I second that one Fred,Wyldman has become an excellent resource to our site


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Awww.....shucks guys....your makin me blush. 

I really enjoy doing what I do in the snow\auto repair biz,and helping people out here here is just an extension of that.Post counts don't really mean much to me.In fact the "Plowsite Addict" is a little concerning.Makes me sound like some kinda freak or something.  

There is a wealth of knowledge on this board,from many of the members,and even I have learned a lot from what is posted on here.Cheers


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Windmill, no thats not what it means...thats not my hand holding the gun...thats another guy making me say that I love Meyer...ahh forget it. LOL!  Mike


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

*WOW !!!!!!!!! I'm in the top Thirty*

Feels good to be near the top of the list with so many illustrious people.

Grandaddy would be proud !


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Man if I posted like Mike I'd have a few thousand posts by now. I've heard of people liking the sound of their own voices, but the sight of their own typings??? The smoke coming out of the keyboard is really not good Mike, keep the fire extinguisher handy. And try to write something useful to those of us here to learn something about plowing once in a while maybe.  

Post counts don't really mean much, it's the quality that counts. There are some people at sites that I go to with high post counts, but I don't really have any respect for what their posts say, and find that the information provided is often times useless. 

 W_______ Plows


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

A new one just for you BRL 


Ok i wont keep it up i dont wanna cause trouble its not bad but ill keep it here and if u wanna see BRL pm me ill email it to ya 



Jay


----------



## Plow Babe (Feb 4, 2003)

This is a frivolous posting in a shameless effort to make it into the top 10!   

Hmmm . . . . only 1185 to go.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

At least your honest Karen


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I guess I will let that one slide. HOWEVER, don't make it a habit.

:waving:


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

I'm still bummed that they were "just kidding" over in the Meyer thread....

I was gonna jump in and up my post count big time.....


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

*Frivolous Post Warning*

Ok I had to do it.....

Just had to reach 750 posts this morning.

This has been a frivolous post announcement. You can now return to regular post viewing.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Soooooo John,if you were to get Mike,Jay and I our own forum..................
What do ya say?how bout flexing some of that corporate muscle for us


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

Nope... I'm just a follower... and I rarely flex my muscles.... (I'm gettin old and flabby anyway, and it wouldn't be a pretty sight).


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

All right then,but just between you and me,would you say that you strongly recommend the use of Meyer products?


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

Now you're baiting me.........

Nice try....


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

John, to keep the peace, we had to say we were just joking around, and give our apologies. We all still do think Meyer plows are junk, but we are gonna try our hardest to not blurt it out anymore amongst Meyer users.   Mike :waving:


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

OK OK OK,now John,if you were going to buy a snowplow today,but the only dealer who was open sold Meyers,and lets say the "competition" would reopen there doors for business oh...say..tomorrow,would you wait till tomorrow? ,or would you buy today? ,remember now.it's just you and me here,you can tell me John:waving:


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Ok guys this one is getting way off topic as well. I will give you a warning this time. Joking or not, stop bashing and stop taking threads off task. 

This one will be closed to, if needed.


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

My apologies... it is my fault...

So... any other's out there vote to see the "top 100" posters ??

There... back on topic.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Can't really fault you John. I think you as a businessman realize the important difference between criticizing and bashing a specific product or manufacturer. 

Beside that though I am getting tired of having to read through "extras" in order to see relevant and useful material.


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

> Ok guys this one is getting way off topic as well. I will give you a warning this time. Joking or not, stop bashing and stop taking threads off task.


At the risk of going off topic (and there's a certain oxymoronic quality to what I'm about to say), I don't think closing a thread because it's gone off topic is necessarily a good thing.

Threads are discussions, exchanges of ideas, which stimulate other ideas, and they sometimes grow to have a life of their own, far away from their roots. This one has been an example of that. The fact that it's strayed from its original subject does not mitigate against the fact that it's had a large number of posts, and a large number of views. To me that proves that it's serving the desires of the membership, or at least some contingent of the membership. Isn't that what sites like this are for?

I'm sure a moderator could take this post and remove it from this thread. If it seems to have any value to it, it could be used as the first post of a new thread. The trouble with that is, that in the process it loses a lot of it's context. The advantage would be that someone who's no longer following this thread might want to follow that new one.

There are limits, I know. I agree that a warning to stop the bashing was appropriate. That's a different issue than going off topic. But as far as I'm concerned, just because a thread has wandered isn't reason to close it.

Matter of fact, at the risk of breaching netiquette twice, I'll copy this and cross-post it to a thread of it's own (in the "Off Topic" forum, of course.)


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

CT,what usefull info were you looking to get out of this thread?You told me to quit bashing,i quit,the thread was going nowere,don't get pixxed at me,i see your point,i really do,when someone asks a question or needs help we will help if we can instead of criticize,but this thread had no signifigant meaning,i did not think i was hurting anything,sorry man


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Not angry at you or anyone else.


----------



## Rob (May 15, 2001)

If you're upset that there is nothing useful in this thread (which it really was just for fun anyway), then why isn't it moved to the off-topic forum ?? Then, just don't read the threads in there if they are wasting your time.


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

Oh no... I'm # 23... 
That means since I joined there has only been about 125 days or so I havened made a post.

Not quite sure what that means. Is that a good thing or not?
lol

Keep things in the proper threads to make searching easier...

I'd really hate to be searching for something one day & come across 10,000 posts, read 3/4 of them & not find anything useful because of thread topics & getting off topic.


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*Time to update ??*

What do you think ?


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

I was wondering just the other day whether rankings have shifted much since springtime, but I'm absolutely certain *I'm* not top ten material...


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

I don't know digger242, I've seen some pretty funny Letterman Top Ten's that I'm sure I coulda found a way to apply to you.


----------



## PetalsandPines (Mar 26, 2001)

*??????*

I think I had the most viewed thread on Plowsite, with the Buffalo blizzard...Does that count for anything????


----------



## PetalsandPines (Mar 26, 2001)

*Cancel that....*

Pics of my rig blew that thread away


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Top 20 Posters - as requested.

wyldman 2965

plowking35 2637

Chuck Smith 2332

GeoffD 2228

CT18fireman 2127

John DiMartino 2109

Pelican 2074

Mick 1523

75 1497

cat320 1466
--------------------------------------------- End Top 10

Alan 1442

John Allin 1298

BRL 1219

SlimJim Z71 1033

wxmn6 1012

thelawnguy 1011

Mike 97 SS 1010

JCurtis 810

snowplowjay 728

diggerman 696
-----------------------------------End Top 20


~Chuck


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Since you asked....

Snowplowing Forum -

Pictures From Buffalo Ny - 
PetalsandPines - Replies - 215 Views - 17901

2003 Snow Contractors Barbecue - 
Taconic - Replies -169 Views - 5483

Followup : 2003 Taconic's BBQ - 
CARDOCTOR Replies - 137 Views - 8216

Plowsite T-shirts And Sweatshirts Avail. - 
sonjaab Replies - 115 Views - 3044 
--------------------------------------------------------------
Off Topic Forum

American Choppers - New Discovery Channel Show -
John DiMartino - Replies - 380 Views - 13376

Pictures of some of my snow plow Goodies - 
snowplowjay Replies - 116 Views - 2056

----------------------------------------------------------

Pictures Forum -

*Finally Got a picture of my Rig - Snowplow -
Duncan IN - Replies - 705 Views - 47116 
*
Finally I got pictures of my Virgin Truck - 
JustUsDe - Replies - 119 Views - 2985

August 2nd pictures of John D's truck pull and other diesels -
snowplowjay Replies - 93 Views - 2868

------------------------------------------

Those are the top threads as far as replies and views.

~Chuck


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Thanks Chuck. Its funny to see what posts people have viewed and replied to most. 


Keep up all the great information fellas. Winters on our doorsteps.


Jay


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Why am I not surprised???


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Chuck, thanks for the update and also for the part about the views and replies to certain threads. Keep up the good work Chuck, you really go out of your way to give us what we want, and it is most appreciated. Mike :waving:


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Rob (75) is #9 and hasn't posted since March. Think where he'd be on this list if he'd been posting regular.


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

i HAVE A little ways to go to get to the list ...although i was here when it was hall of forums...slow but sure


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*more fun*

Can we have a list of those who have spent the most amount of time here ?


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

I find that I spend more and more and more time on here everyday 


Jay


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

*WoW*

wow, I totally dropped off the list...
I'm not surprised tho, I'm not in it for one sentence comments and the competition, but rather the quality of the board.
 pumpkin:


----------



## windmill (Dec 3, 2002)

I think it would also be interesting to know how many people are still actively participating on the site. There are a lot of subscribers but some we only see for a few times and then not again.


----------

